# lost looking for answers



## hollywood52 (Mar 21, 2008)

this is my first grow.orange bud in a 2.5g res. it stands over 6' the only thing kepping it up right is the guide line tide to it and yesterday the leaves started drooping.its in its 4th wk flower under a 400w hps budding very slow. using gh flora nutes. looking for advice


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe you have over watered it? Mine will drroop sometimes like that when i give then water to often. So what is your watering schedule? Also have had a fan on the plant while its been growing? Other than that that plant is a beast.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 21, 2008)

i have my pump going 24/7 .have since veg and just started drooping yesterday.yeah fans going all time. should i switch my pump schedule??


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2008)

what method of growing are you using hollywood52 as we can give ya some better answers if ya tell us.

pkj


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 21, 2008)

drip system


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2008)

wow this thing is huge... lol lol 

 seems like u let it get to big b4 putting it into flower.. and now u have to much plant and not nuff light.. (to penertrate the lower half of the plant)

and that light seems a lil close?  if u put ur hand right above the top of the plant and ur hand cant stand the heat then ur plant wont be able to stand it... 

and how long is the usual flowering on ur strain?? might just be a lenghty flowering process..


----------



## headband (Mar 23, 2008)

didnt want to be the first person to say this, but i would trash it:shocked: no offence, but that thing got way to much veg time. It will have super loose buds, that I wouldnt even smoke. Maby you didnt realize you had to flip the lights? IDK but, geeeeeeez. If that was an out door plant  That plant is way to big for your light... and i bet that took forever to grow too!. Sry she wont dump out the bomby nugs, but next time dont veg over 2 feet, flip the lights to 12/12 and im sure youll crank out some dank hydro, cus she's looking healthy for a 6" indoor plant, just streched and way to tall.. 

ps. i dont mean trash it, but i would make that hole plant into hash oil come harvest time...


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 23, 2008)

i only let it veg for about 3 wks but for the first 3 weeks of flower it just grew like 6" a day i started from seed on jan 26 so 8 wks from seed


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 23, 2008)

IM NOT sure but i thought orange bud was indica influenced so looks more sativa like in its height/stretch wise.

anyway drip system run to waste or recirculating system either way at about 6ft tall judging by the door as a size comparission thing id say its just too tall for light to penetrate properly so id chop a 3rd off the top and lower the lamp so the plant gets some more intense lumens.

hope this helps ya out hollywood man.

pkj


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah man big help thanks


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

That thing is a monster! Way too big for that light. I wish I had one of those outdoors though. Big yield. Would it still be possible to take some clones? I don't really know. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. You did a great job on it. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont know?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd try my best to get some more lighting on that girl. No way i'd kill a 6 ft monster like that.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 23, 2008)

say if i threw a 1k on her????


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Even if you bought a 400 watt hps and got a couple more cfls i bet you would get some good buds. This monster is probably mostly sativa so its gonna bud for a long time.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 24, 2008)

i got thanks man but i just ordered a 1k  with that she'll put on some wait


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 24, 2008)

1k with the 400 will be nice. i am hoping you WONT kill it,  or havent- that would be a waste!


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah im not going to give it the chop..but leaves still really droopy its root bound in the res.thinkin its too much water or not enough????


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

hers a option hollywood why dont you try tying it down some like lst of the way i do it high stress training.

all it takes is some string tied to the main stem near the top and add a weight so it will start to bend. taking care not to add too much of a weight as to break the stem.


the plant will bend but to what extent im not 100% sure but either way you will have a better light spread over the plant with the 1000w and also the 400w.


is it a bubbler bucket you have the plant in?? as i cannot see exactly what the plant is sat in other than a bucket.

another option if you ditched the hydro and went with soil is to tilt the plant container onto its side and offer some kind of support for the branches then you have the thing sorted.

ps ive done both of the options above with good results.

dont be put off repotting into another medium it works and wont harm the plant imho.

if you look at my threads you will see the impossible can be achieved as i always seem to change mediums/hydro/aero midway through flowering if im presented with some problem i cannot suss out.


hope this is some help dude

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22315


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 24, 2008)

its a drip system 2.5 gal res. thanks alot man i think i my switch it to soil  will keep yall posted..any tips before make the big switch???


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

nah just take care due to the size itll be a bit of a struggle on ya own getting it into a pot sideways.

id set up your stall 1st like a stand for the main stem and cut a slot out of the side of the new pot so the stem sits in snuggly with something like a bit of cloth so pot dont cut up your stem

other than that alls well go for it dude.

pkj


----------

